# Report: Bellator Releases Dave Jansen, Six Other Fighters



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> In a move likely to clean up the roster and free some money for free agents like Rory MacDonald, Bellator MMA has parted ways with seven fighters, including former title challenger Dave Jansen.
> 
> According to a report by MMAjunkie, Jansen, Mike Richman, Mikkel Parlo, Raphael Butler, Houston Alexander, Isao Kobayashi and Thiago Goncalves Jambo have all been released.
> 
> ...


MMA News


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like they keep cutting the fat at Bellator for the UFC imports lol


----------

